# Wer ist eigentlich Mandalorianer?



## Mandalorianer (8 Juni 2022)

Meine lieben, die ersten Wochen als neuer Admin sind um, wird dann doch Zeit mich auch mal vorzustellen




.

Neuer Admin? ist ja gelogen



. Die die zwischen den Zeilen gelesen haben werden gemerkt haben,
das ich nicht erst seit gestern dabei bin.

Wer mich noch kennt, ich war vorher schon Hier sehr lange Admin unter dem Namen Gollum.
Ein neuer Name musste her und Mandalorianer ist ein cooler Charakter, einfach kurz Mando wie in der Star Wars Serie




Bei mir war irgendwann die Luft raus, und hatte keine Lust mehr aufs Board.
Nun, nach 4 Jahren bin ich wieder zurück um euch wieder zu unterstützen.
Seit der Zeit vor 4 Jahren, steht mir jetzt eigener Content im Event und Paparazzie Bereich nicht mehr zu Verfügung.
Daher wirds von mir im moment eher Bilder aus dem Shooting Bereich geben.

P.S. Einige von CPC werden mich vielleicht auch noch kennen, dort hatte ich ja auch einiges gepostet


----------



## krawutz (8 Juni 2022)

Es gibt also auch noch angenehme Überraschungen auf dieser Welt ! :thumbup:


----------



## General (8 Juni 2022)

Der Name Gollum sagt mir doch etwas


----------



## dante_23 (9 Juni 2022)

schöne vorstellung 
btw, star wars geht immer, zeitlos! :thumbup:


----------



## Apus72 (9 Juni 2022)

Ein herzliches Welcome Back, Gollumianer


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Juni 2022)

> Ein herzliches Welcome Back, Gollumianer




Gollumianer ist auch gut lol12


----------



## tzdon (10 Juni 2022)

Danke für die Zeilen..Den Namen Gollum hab ich auch irgendwo gelesen.War das auch der Nick bei CPC ?

Ps: ich hoffe du hast deinen Schatz gefunden lol12


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Juni 2022)

> Danke für die Zeilen..Den Namen Gollum hab ich auch irgendwo gelesen.War das auch der Nick bei CPC ?
> Ps: ich hoffe du hast deinen Schatz gefunden


JA, das war auch mein Nick auf CPC, ich hab meine Kontaktdaten nicht mehr sonst hätt ich längst mal rüber geschaut auf die letzten Tage, müsste auch VIP gewesen sein *glaub*


----------



## stuftuf (11 Juni 2022)

Welcome back in town!!! 

Ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige der traurig war, als es ruhig um Gollum wurde. Daher freut es mich ganz besonders das Mandalum hier wieder zu sehen!


----------

